# What's going on



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

Wife and I have been married for 34 years and everything was great. Then all of sudden she has distanced herself from me. She is always texting and going out for hours. No seriously this is Thound. I couldn't get any replies to my emails for a new password, so I had to create a new account. And to any Mods, if this unkosher, please let me know. And I will try to remedy the situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I hate to break it to you, but it sounds like you are having an affair on your W ... To be sure, get a VAR, set it up in your car, and report back with your findings ...


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it sounds like you are having an affair on your W ... To be sure, get a VAR, set it up in your car, and report back with your findings ...


Ellis i think you mean to say that she is having an affair on him.

keep your suspicion to yourself for now, until you have proof otherwise she will go under ground...if she goes out, follow her via GPS....look at the phone records for repetitive numbers


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Xenote said:


> Ellis i think you mean to say that she is having an affair on him.
> 
> keep your suspicion to yourself for now, until you have proof otherwise she will go under ground...if she goes out, follow her via GPS....look at the phone records for repetitive numbers


Lol, it was a joke. This person is actually a current member (@thound). He is having issues logging in :grin2:


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

****** said:


> Wife and I have been married for 34 years and everything was great. Then all of sudden she has distanced herself from me. She is always texting and going out for hours. No seriously this is Thound. I couldn't get any replies to my emails for a new password, so I had to create a new account. And to any Mods, if this unkosher, please let me know. And I will try to remedy the situation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can keep trying to reset your password through the forgotten password link when you sign in to your original account. It's taken some people dozens of tries before it worked. Another option would be to use your new account to send a PM to Yungster. That's an admin account. Ask them to reset your email in your Thound account to a current one, if you think that might be the issue. Or see if they can reset your password for you.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Xenote said:


> Ellis i think you mean to say that she is having an affair on him.
> 
> keep your suspicion to yourself for now, until you have proof otherwise she will go under ground...if she goes out, follow her via GPS....look at the phone records for repetitive numbers


No, no, no...he just isn't sure if he is having an affair on her, so he needs to verify that he is.


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

samyeagar said:


> No, no, no...he just isn't sure if he is having an affair on her, so he needs to verify that he is.


Yeah. That's the ticket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

****** said:


> Yeah. That's the ticket
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please be advised that this affair may be recorded for training, and quality control purposes.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Xenote said:


> Ellis i think you mean to say that she is having an affair on him.
> 
> keep your suspicion to yourself for now, until you have proof otherwise she will go under ground...if she goes out, follow her via GPS....look at the phone records for repetitive numbers


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

****** said:


> Wife and I have been married for 34 years and everything was great. Then all of sudden she has distanced herself from me. She is always texting and going out for hours. No seriously this is Thound. I couldn't get any replies to my emails for a new password, so I had to create a new account. And to any Mods, if this unkosher, please let me know. And I will try to remedy the situation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your new name is offensive. You do know it is derogatory, right?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I hate to break it to you, but it sounds like you are having an affair on your W ... To be sure, get a VAR, set it up in your car, and report back with your findings ...


:wtf:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> :wtf:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


>


Oh. Ha ha ha.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I would kick myself to the kerb, separate my finances from myself (actually I'm really good at this one), and do a 180 on myself. I would say that i would expose myself to loved ones and at work but that would be illegal.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

manfromlamancha said:


> I would kick myself to the kerb, separate my finances from myself (actually I'm really good at this one), and do a 180 on myself. I would say that i would expose myself to loved ones and at work but that would be illegal.


But not if you made them promise to close their eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Your new name is offensive. You do know it is derogatory, right?


Sorry you're offended.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Your new name is offensive. You do know it is derogatory, right?


What is offensive about ******? It means White, American, Foreigner. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/******


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

It's often used in a somewhat derogatory manner.

That said... so what?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkingWife said:


> What is offensive about ******? It means White, American, Foreigner.


The original meaning is "foreigner". However it's been perverted to be a negative term referring to "white" people, especial white people from the USA.

For decades now it's been used as a derogatory term to refer to non-Hispanic whites. I've never heard it used in any manner except to either put down or diss someone or to laught and belittle someone.

I live in a largely Hispanic state. I am part Hispanic and have many Hispanic family members. I know... it's not a positive term.

If we are not going to allow racial name calling or one group, we don't allow it for any group. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

When it is all said and done, I'd rather be called a gringa than a puta.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> If we are not going to allow racial name calling or one group, we don't allow it for any group. That's the bottom line.


Well, I can't stand racial name calling. I am just very surprised to it's necessarily a slur. I live in San Diego and have lots of hispanic friends with family in Mexico, I grew up in farm country where more than half my friend's parents were Mexican and spoke Spanish in their homes. I used to go to Mexico a lot (though that was 20 years ago) My first husband was Mexican. Anyhow ... I've heard the word used a plenty and it never seemed malicious to me. It was just a descriptor. Like Haoli in hawaii. Sure, someone might be racist against white people and say something like "those gringos!" with disgust, but the same people would say "those whites" with just as much disgust. They just didn't like white people. 

I _*can *_think of some words for white people that I believe to be racist. But I probably should not post them... (rhymes with smackers... and al-righty)


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I get the smackers (everything tastes better on a Ritz) but al-righty? May I have another clue, please?


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> I get the smackers (everything tastes better on a Ritz) but al-righty? May I have another clue, please?


I guess I should have called myself Cracker instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

****** said:


> I guess I should have called myself Cracker instead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The politically correct term is 'Saltine'.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

****** said:


> I guess I should have called myself Cracker instead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you can't call yourself names, who can you call names?:grin2:

My brother who lived in South Carolina would call me a 'city girl' (in a most derogatory tone of voice). And, I would call him a cracker. Gotta know your audience, I guess.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> It's often used in a somewhat derogatory manner.
> 
> That said... so what?!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> The original meaning is "foreigner". However it's been perverted to be a negative term referring to "white" people, especial white people from the USA.
> 
> For decades now it's been used as a derogatory term to refer to non-Hispanic whites. I've never heard it used in any manner except to either put down or diss someone or to laught and belittle someone.
> 
> ...


The only problem with that us that now we need a thread to tell people all of the prohibited words, in all potential languages...

Oh! Oh! I volunteer to do the page in english!!! It would be like a South Park episode...



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

I was going to go full on troll with this thread and do the reveal at the end but I whimped out.

I plan on going back to Thound if possible though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> The only problem with that us that now we need a thread to tell people all of the prohibited words, in all potential languages...
> 
> Oh! Oh! I *volunteer* to do the page in english!!! It would be like a South Park episode...
> 
> ...


'round these parts, volunteer is vulgar. You'll also need to avoid saying nole, war eagle, roll tide, tiger, dawg, etc.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, nole for sure. (what?)


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Nucking Futs said:


>


Lol didn't think it was even possible to take my post seriously, guess I was wrong :grin2:


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

****** said:


> Sorry you're offended.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I never said I (me) was offended, just offensive in general. 

I did recently learn though it was derogatory. Our US company team traveled to our new South America spanish-speaking locations. One US colleague kept introducing us as the the gringos from HQ. He thought it "cool" to use the "local" language. They all looked puzzled at that comment. Eventually a few of them asked me if my colleague even knew what he was saying. Evidently not. 

Back in the US I asked a Cuban decent colleague about it and he told me clearly in his country the term is derogatory to white Americans.

Just my clearly unwanted two cents. 

BTW, I hope THOUND can come back.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Oh, I never said I (me) was offended, just offensive in general.
> 
> I did recently learn though it was derogatory. Our US company team traveled to our new South America spanish-speaking locations. One US colleague kept introducing us as the the gringos from HQ. He thought it "cool" to use the "local" language. They all looked puzzled at that comment. Eventually a few of them asked me if my colleague even knew what he was saying. Evidently not.
> 
> ...


Then we would sound like we were making fun of people with lisps...


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> 'round these parts, volunteer is vulgar. You'll also need to avoid saying nole, war eagle, roll tide, tiger, dawg, etc.


Let's go Mountaineers?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> Let's go Mountaineers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Sorry to break the news to you, but sec fans don't really care much about non-sec teams. It's not like they really have a chance.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> Sorry to break the news to you, but sec fans don't really care much about non-sec teams. It's not like they really have a chance.


Yep. It seems to be the one area where Southerners lack humility... LOL

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

****** said:


> I was going to go full on troll with this thread and do the reveal at the end but I whimped out.
> 
> I plan on going back to Thound if possible though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is completely possible to go back to thound. What have you done so far to get back into that account.

Send a PM to Yungster and she will help you with this. I believe I've already told you this via PM.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/techni...-password-security-update-8.html#post15986657


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> It is completely possible to go back to thound. What have you done so far to get back into that account.
> 
> Send a PM to Yungster and she will help you with this. I believe I've already told you this via PM.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/techni...-password-security-update-8.html#post15986657


I didn't see the PM, but I'm old and may have missed it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

****** said:


> I didn't see the PM, but I'm old and may have missed it.


Well, I'm probably older... So age is no excuse. >

Even if you did miss the PM, you now know what you need to do to get back into your thound account. Please do it as I will be banning the account you are using now. I'm just giving you a couple of days to get back into your thound account.


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Well, I'm probably older... So age is no excuse. >
> 
> Even if you did miss the PM, you now know what you need to do to get back into your thound account. Please do it as I will be banning the account you are using now. I'm just giving you a couple of days to get back into your thound account.


I sent a message to Yungster last night so we will see how it goes.


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

Well so far I have not heard anything from Yungster, and Elegirl is going to delete this account in a day or so, I thought I would take this time to say some things in case I don't get my account back. First and foremost I want to thank the fine people here for their advice and support. I have learned a lot of valuable truisms here that I have applied to my life. I have changed my behaviors for the better. I am working on my passive/aggressiveness. I have learned not to be a doormat. The most important thing I have learned is that I will be ok no matter what happens, and that I am responsible for my own happiness.

Thank you all for touching my life in a profound way, and thanks for the 2X4s when needed.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> BTW, I hope THOUND can come back.


...from out of the closet?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just create a Thound2......

Tunera did it.


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Just create a Thound2......
> 
> Tunera did it.


Nah I already spend too much on here now.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

****** said:


> Nah I already spend too much on here now.


Well you can always come back. You are a good Lenzi detector, so I hate to see you go. 

BTW many of us spend too much time here. Sunday afternoon, great weather and I am typing this. Ugh. I need a life.


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Well you can always come back. You are a good Lenzi detector, so I hate to see you go.
> 
> BTW many of us spend too much time here. Sunday afternoon, great weather and I am typing this. Ugh. I need a life.


Yea I'm 60 miles from Houston. I need to finish my landscaping, but I'm waiting until after 5, but I could be doing housework in the a/c, but here I sit watching the ID channel. Oh well.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm back baby!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thound said:


> I'm back baby!!!


So what is next for Mr. " I already spend too much on here now."

Are you back to stay???


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thound said:


> I'm back baby!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wooohoooo!

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

I'm in Texas too, He Haw ya all!:wink2:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> So what is next for Mr. " I already spend too much on here now."
> 
> Are you back to stay???


I plan to reduce my time here. Yea I say that a lot.


----------



## TRUTHSEEKER60 (Jun 23, 2016)

The only person who really knows what is going on is her. It is easy to assume an affair - but it is best to confront her directly. Do so in a way that does not throw accusation at her - but rather concern. At least at first. If she is up to no good - there is time for confrontation later.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

TRUTHSEEKER60 said:


> The only person who really knows what is going on is her. It is easy to assume an affair - but it is best to confront her directly. Do so in a way that does not throw accusation at her - but rather concern. At least at first. If she is up to no good - there is time for confrontation later.


OK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Bibi1031 said:


> Wooohoooo!
> 
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> I'm in Texas too, He Haw ya all!:wink2:


No you're not.

Nobody...I mean NOBODY in Texas would say, let alone type, "ya all".

Sheesh...

:grin2:

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Thound said:


> I'm back baby!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 @EleGirl, now ban him for creating multiple accounts :grin2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EllisRedding said:


> @EleGirl, now ban him for creating multiple accounts :grin2:


I've been waiting for this moment > (JK)

I did ban that stupid ****** though... pst


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Oh, I never said I (me) was offended, just offensive in general.
> 
> I did recently learn though it was derogatory. Our US company team traveled to our new South America spanish-speaking locations. One US colleague kept introducing us as the the gringos from HQ. He thought it "cool" to use the "local" language. They all looked puzzled at that comment. Eventually a few of them asked me if my colleague even knew what he was saying. Evidently not.
> 
> ...


To add to the culture lesson, depending on which North, Central or South American country you are in, "******" or "Gringa" can actually be an endearing term. 

In Chile, for example, it merely means "foreigner." Chileans really *like* Americans and Europeans, and use the term as an affectionate nickname. They will call other Chileans "******" or "Gringa" as a nickname, if they have light hair and skin.

They will also call someone "Gordo" (Fatso) or "Flaco" (skinny) as an affectionate nickname, and it has nothing to do with whether they really are fat or skinny, except that they are loved enough to get a nickname.

**Usually a person won't refer to himself as a "******." It is a nickname/honor you let others bestow on you.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> To add to the culture lesson, depending on which North, Central or South American country you are in, "******" or "Gringa" can actually be an endearing term.
> 
> In Chile, for example, it merely means "foreigner." Chileans really *like* Americans and Europeans, and use the term as an affectionate nickname. They will call other Chileans "******" or "Gringa" as a nickname, if they have light hair and skin.
> 
> ...


Actually, Chile was the country I was referring to. If you are from there or have spent time there, please PM me. I would be interested to hear your experiences.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Actually, Chile was the country I was referring to. If you are from there or have spent time there, please PM me. I would be interested to hear your experiences.


Sorry, blueinbr, I don't PM guys. I lived there for a few years, worked for a Chilean company, and speak Spanish fluently. I was pretty "integrated" and part of the culture. For an American to be calling himself "******" sounds a little strange, like referring to oneself and one's fellow employees as "sweeties," "buddies," or "pals" in a business meeting, IYKWIM. The Chileans can do it, and in doing so, show acceptance and friendship for the ******. However for a foreigner to be calling himself that is not linguistically or culturally the norm. It is a nuance that a Chilean would pick up on, but a non native might wonder, "What is the big deal?" based solely on the meaning of the word.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I also heard a Chilean refer to a foreigner as a "******" behind his back, and he meant it in a negative way. However I heard it used most often in a non derogatory, descriptive manner, or as an affectionate pet name.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I've been waiting for this moment > (JK)
> 
> I did ban that stupid ****** though... pst


Oh I liked ******. He was an Alpha Stud. Good looks, well spoken, a real ladies man. And he was modest too.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

****** said:


> Yea I'm 60 miles from Houston. I need to finish my landscaping, but I'm waiting until after 5, but I could be doing housework in the a/c, but here I sit watching the ID channel. Oh well.


Ha! You and me both. I do all the 'indoor' work between 12 and 5 and THEN go outside to do the outside work, so I don't get heat exhaustion. Sixty miles in which direction?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Brazoria County
SSW


----------

